# 2005 Shetland Congress Results



## alphahorses (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, my pony is off to Congress and I'm stuck at home






If you hear the results of any of the Congress classes - or if your pony wins! - I'd love to hear about it.

Photos too!


----------



## kitrinabirk7 (Aug 3, 2005)

alphahorses said:


> Well, my pony is off to Congress and I'm stuck at home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the Congress Show this year?


----------



## kaykay (Aug 3, 2005)

its in rantoul illinois. Ill be there again today and will take some pics. It is so hot those poor people are horses are just sweating buckets. Its going to be hotter today with a high temp of 95 and 96 percent humidity. We have a storm moving in tonight so hopefully that will cool things down.

I got to talk to Getitia quite a bit last night and got to see all her beautiful horses





Kay


----------



## Cathy_H (Aug 3, 2005)

Lee called last night. Said he was on his way for his second shower of the day... Didn't take a fan - geez isn't it suppose to be cooler up north ! ...................... KayKay if you see this, would you tell Lee where he can go to find a fan. He won't call again until late tonight unless his Tanchico does really well. His first class is class 5 this morning.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 3, 2005)

hey cathy

im not leaving for a couple hours. i can pick him up a fan on my way there if you give me a budget



Poor lee this heat is just ungodly. If he doesnt want to wait for me tell him to go out the gordyville parking lot and turn left. Then just go straight. On his left will be a huge farm supply store with lots of fans



I have a big barn fan id take up for him but its not working well growls.


----------



## Ponygirl (Aug 3, 2005)

Bobcat shows today in Futurity and tomorrow in his yearling halter class....I'm sitting here biting my nails, just waiting to hear any news!!!!! So, if anybody hears, please be sure to post it for us "waiting at home" owners......


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 3, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Sweet N Sour is there with Bruce and Sweet Tarts Daddy Eddie..... Let me know how they do Kay Kay also go kiss my Cassie for me. Help Lewella find Bruce so he doesnt forget to bring her home!!!! If you can squeeze off a pic or two of her I would be ever so greatful I am budgeting now for Congress next year!! Im coming so get my room ready! I will be bringing at least Shirley maybe Sweet Tart. Cassie will be too busy with a baby to come.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 3, 2005)

Ponygirl said:


> Bobcat shows today in Futurity and tomorrow in his yearling halter class....439844[/snapback]
> ​


I wished a friend good luck at Congress .. told her I hope she wins all her classes ... EXCEPT the classes my stallion are in and Bobcat's class!





Can't wait to hear how he does!


----------



## Ponygirl (Aug 3, 2005)

Alphahorses....you are too funny!!!!! I don't want her to win those two classes either!!!! LOL


----------



## kaykay (Aug 5, 2005)

well Lyn its official now they are moving congress to St Louis. Lennie Davenport swears its a great facility and everyone will be happier there. And im moving to ohio. But i have a room for ya anytime you want to come

Im sure going to miss living just minutes from congress.


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 5, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG Another days driving! That will be a two day drive then from VA..... I really want to go though.... wanna share a room?[/SIZE]

I really want to take Shirley and maybe Uno. I think Sweet Tart is just too small to compete with the 42 inchers even the 40 inchers since he is only 32 or 33 as a shetland.... Have fun with your tours today.... see if you can find Lewella and my Cassie.... make sure Bruce brings her back!

Lyn


----------



## kaykay (Aug 6, 2005)

everytime i go up it is so dang hectic!! i cant get all my tours crammed in. Im going back up today for youth awards and will try to get a pic of your girl. It really cooled off though so people are much happier about that!


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 6, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Thats ok she is already in NY! Bruce got home last night. He only had 1 horse in 1 class and then was picking up the three he was supposed to bring home.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## dannigirl (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi,

We are now home from Congress. It was really hot earlier in the week, but cooled off considerably for the finish. At least packing up was a little cooler than setting up.

We took a mare, 2 stallions, and a gelding. All foundation. The mare and stallions did not do well and the gelding did poorly in the gelding incentive, but on Saturday, our little gelding made the whole show worth the effort. He place all the way to Grand Champion. I do have a photo of him in the ring and will get it up here later today, but haven't had time yet. We are just ssssooo proud of him. (I am also proud of my husband, David--who showed him--he was sssooo nervous I thought he was going to melt down



)

Angie


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 8, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Congradulations to everyone that went. I understand that there was a marked difference in the Futurity judging and the open ...... Sorry it was so hot for you all..... it was boiling here in vA all week too! Hope Tulsa wont be as bad but the way things are looking I doubt we willl have it any better.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Ponygirl (Aug 8, 2005)

Congrats to all that were able to attend Congress!!! I, too, heard that there was quite a difference between the Futurity and the Open Judging....I really do wish they would let the 3 open judges picked for the Congress do the Futurity judging, also......It is kinda not fair as the "Open" judges are three opinions melded together and the Futurity judge is just one person's opinion........just think of all the money they would save by not having that "extra" judge!!!!! JMO...


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 8, 2005)

Ponygirl said:


> Congrats to all that were able to attend I really do wish they would let the 3 open judges picked for the Congress do the Futurity judging, also......It is kinda not fair as the "Open" judges are three opinions melded together and the Futurity judge is just one person's opinion........just think of all the money they would save by not having that "extra" judge!!!!!Â  JMO...
> 444127[/snapback]
> ​


Does seem strange that were money is involved, they have 1 judge and where no money is involved they have 3 ..... but I remember my first couple of Congress' where there was only 1 judge for everything!


----------

